# Live View + triggering strobes



## EOBeav (Jul 1, 2012)

Ever since I got my 5DmkII, I've been using the Live View function to zero in on my focal point to get it exactly where I want it. This is especially true when I attach my 50mm f/1.4, a good, sharp lens with AF that sometimes goes awry. The result is that my keeper rate has gone way, way up. 

I recently ran into a snafu when I tried to attach my strobe and trigger it with PocketWizards. It doesn't fire. When I turn off Live View, it triggers just fine, but once I turn it on again, it won't trigger my lights. Is there a setting I'm missing somewhere, or is this beyond the capabilities of the 5DmkII? Ultimately, I was hoping to tether my camera to my laptop and capture some portrait images that way. I'm hoping I can find a good work around.

Thanks in advance for your helpful comments.


----------



## EOBeav (Jul 1, 2012)

n/m, I should have googled this one first. I'll leave this post up, though, in case anybody does a search for the same problem in the future: http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=997523


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2012)

So, now you know you need to set Silent Shooting to Disable.


----------



## EOBeav (Jul 1, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> So, now you know you need to set Silent Shooting to Disable.



+1 Yep, I learned something today. I could have also found it in the manual.


----------

